# Ice melter thats safe for natural stone



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a drive that we do that has a large section of natural flagstone thats laid across it. My question is what are my options for ice melt that wont harm the flagstone and grout or whatever you would use to secure the stone.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

Look into CMA and Sodium Formate, both should work well for your application


----------

